# routing to default gateway using DHCP



## khamsouk (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi,

I am trying to connect to the internet through my ethernet port at work on my Ti-PB 667 DVI, but the router is not assigned when I am using the "Using DHCP" configuration.

When I use the "Manually" configuration, I can connect to the internet since I can alter the Router field.  I have noticed that on my PC the router gets automatically configured.

I have tried using "route add {router IP} -interface en0" and "route add default 10.0.10.1" and have also tried putting this at the end of the file /System/Library/StartupItems/Network  but that doesn't seem to work.

Any ideas?  Am I doing anything wrong?

BTW I cannot get authorisation to be assigned a static IP.

Thanks heaps,

Khamsouk


----------



## lethe (Aug 1, 2002)

DHCP is pretty cross platform, so it seems to me very strange that your PCs get routers, but your mac doesnt.  did you say it gets an IP, netmask, DNS servers, but not a router?  or it gets no configuration at all with DHCP.


----------



## khamsouk (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi lethe,

I actually worked this out today with the network guys, apparently the DHCP server was not sending out the correct gateway by default.  But it did seem kind of strange that it showed up on my PC and not my mac.  Odd.

Thanks,

Kam


----------

